# best rad relocate?



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

My brute tends to over heat because of a clogged radiator. ive decided to do a relocate kit but I was wondering which one to go with. does anybody have any advice on this? maybe to point me in the right direction?


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have an RDC rad relo haven't had any problems


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree RDC makes great stuff.


----------



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

I have a high lifter one it works pretty good and it's a way bigger rad


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just did a rad kit last week on my 2012 brute went with the highlifter one looks great and has good instructions


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

I ended up going with the wild boar kit. Ive seen quite a few and hadnt seen yalls responces yet.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

I have wild boar. It's ok. It looks good, but it's a bit on the flimsy side. Also you will not encounter worse customer service from wild boar. If you have already ordered, expect your shipment to come in 2-4 weeks late.

If I had to do it over again, I would go RDC.


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

I have the highlifter rad kit. I'm pleased with it, was easy to install and is sturdy


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

have a Wild Boar on mine. been very happy with it. was easy to assemble and install once you stopped looking at the instructions and just eyeballed it. its a sturdy assembly, and feel its pretty good quality. two years and no rust or bending in the bracket. i recieved that and the lift from Wild Boar in 4 days. nothing missing. great price, and nothing but friendly service from him.


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

it just came in, and im pretty happy with it. gotta wait to put it all the way on tho cuz I bent the front rack frame and am waiting on my new one to arrive


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I have wild boar and no complaints here. Espicqlly for the money.


----------

